# [ODMP] New York City Police Department, New York ~ January 6, 2006



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

A Detective with the New York City Police Department was killed in the line of duty on January 6, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18280*


----------

